# Why All Things Work for Good -- Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 30, 2008)

Why All Things Work for Good



> 1. The grand reason why all things work for good, is the near and dear interest which God has in His people. The Lord has made a covenant with them. " They shall be my people, and I will be their God " (Jer. xxxii. 38). By virtue of this compact, all things do, and must work, for good to them. " I am God, even thy God " (Psalm l. 7). This word, 'Thy God,' is the sweetest word in the Bible, it implies the best relations; and it is impossible there should be these relations between God and His people, and everything not work for their good. This expression, 'I am thy God,' implies,
> 
> (1). The relation of a physician: 'I am thy Physician.' God is a skilful Physician. He knows what is best. God observes the different temperaments of men, and knows what will work most effectually. Some are of a more sweet disposition, and are drawn by mercy. Others are more rugged and knotty pieces; these God deals with in a more forcible way. Some things are kept in sugar, some in brine. God does not deal alike with all; He has trials for the strong and cordials for the weak. God is a faithful Physician, and therefore will turn all to the best. If God does not give you that which you like, He will give you that which you need. A physician does not so much study to please the taste of the patient, as to cure his disease. We complain that very sore trials lie upon us; let us remember God is our Physician, therefore He labours rather to heal us than humour us. God's dealings with His children, though they are sharp, yet they are safe, and in order to cure; " that he might do thee good in the latter end " (Deut. viii. 16).
> 
> ...



From: A Divine Cordial


----------

